# Digester Gas Boilers



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone have experience with digester gas boilers? Ive landed a contract for maintenance on one. 200hp.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Boundry said:


> Anyone have experience with digester gas boilers? Ive landed a contract for maintenance on one. 200hp.


After you bid and won your asking us? Beginning to wonder? 
Just sayin 😳


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What...

You never heard the song " Life a dance you learn as you go"


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I thought you were already doing these dual fuel units? Are they really going to even run them on the digester gas? If it is linkage less I hope you have the codes and software to get in. You seem to have your stuff together, you will be fine.


----------

